# Please review my diet



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Please review my diet. Currently my weight is 70 kg and I now want to go slow on gaining more weight as I am accumulating flab around waist. I am thinking of increasing my weight to 75 kg and then go for cutting back to 70-71 kg.and then again bulking later ....

*Non training day:*

Meal 1: BSN Cell Mass 30 minutes later - Whey Protein Shake (1 scoop), 3 bananas

Meal 2 : Whey Protein Shake(1 scoop), 2 bananas, mixed sprouted green gram grams, soy, chickpea (around 500 grams)

Meal 3 : Vegetable , Cooked Pulse, *Wheat Chapati,

Meal 4 : 2 Bananas, 5 whole boiled egg, 2 egg white

Meal 5 : Whey Protein Shake (1 scoop), one banana

Meal 6 : * Wheat Chapati, vegetable

Meal 7 : before bed BSN true mass

*Training day (I train in morning )*

Meal 1 : Whey protein Whey Protein Shake (1 scoop), 2 banana

Meal 2 (after 45 min.): BSN NOX ( this is 30 minutes before my training)

Meal 3 (after gym) :BSN Cell Mass - 30minutes later - Whey Protein Shake (2 scoop), 1/2 liters of milk , 2-3 bananas.

Meal 4: 1/2 liters of milk, 2 banana, mixed sprouted green gram grams, soy, chickpea (around 300-500 grams).

Meal 5: Vegetable , Cooked Pulse, *Wheat Chapati,

Meal 6 : 2 Bananas, 5 whole boiled egg, 2 egg white

Meal 7 : *Wheat Chapati, vegetable

Meal 8: before bed BSN true mass

* Wheat chapati is a kind bread made in India from wheat dough


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

TBH you are not taking the correct carbs when they are needed

mass gainers before bed when you are getting fat would be first place to start

chapatis are usually cooked in oils which add calories and carbs and fat together in such meals do nothing for body compostion

drop your money on BSn stuff...not needed

more essential fats

add cardio

slow carbs down later in day

drop calories



> Meal 6 : * Wheat Chapati, vegetable
> 
> Meal 7 : before bed BSN true mass


could be 500 calories, could be 1500 so its hard to tell if you are eating too much

are you a vege?


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

This is nutrition data for one chapati I found on internet(http://www.indiacurry.com/nutrition/rotidosaidli.htm). Taking into account the size and thickness of chapati I say the one chapati has calorie in the range of 60-80, also the chapati I eat are not made of oil(that are called parathas). A chapati is simply made by plain wheat dough.

Whole wheat Roti(chapati) : Carbohydrates: 17 gram, Protein:3.28g,	Fat:0.44,Calories:81.3

The number of chapatis in a meal I take is usually 6 in first meal and 4 in later meal ...

Ok so if I drop True Mass ...what would you suggest I should take before bed. Ready made cottage cheese is not available here, I take True Mass mainly to supply protein through out the night while I am sleeping ...

as for NOX and Cell mass around my training I take it in a cycle of 2 months ..like i will be off for next 15 days as I just completed the two month cycle ...

What do you mean by correct carb ??


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

work out your carb/fat/protein grams for the day


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

ragahav said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please review my diet. Currently my weight is 70 kg and I now want to go slow on gaining more weight as I am accumulating flab around waist. I am thinking of increasing my weight to 75 kg and then go for cutting back to 70-71 kg.and then again bulking later ....
> 
> ...


Yes, I know chapatis are dry cooked, and whole wheat can work as some of your carb source, but your carbs are quite limited, A LOT of bananas and protein shakes.

I am assuming you are veggie?

Have you worked out your exact calories for the day, how much protein, carbs and fat you are taking in?

It is not a bad start, how long have you been following this diet or is this the new one you want to try out?


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

LS and Tatyana Thanks a lot for your time and comments ...

@ LS

Actually I am still fuzzy in this area ..I have designed this diet by trial and error method. I mean I kept my tab on my weight and gains but I wasn't much technical about the exact gms and calorie counts. All I knew was that excess calories translated to weight gain and body should be supplied with protein through out the day ...

I will try to work out now ..and yes all the way I avoided oily food because most of the vegetable I eat is made in oil.. by the way I am a student living in hostel so all I can do about the cooked food is really limited as I eat in college cafeteria ....

you said essential fats ..could you suggest some stuffs

@ Tatyana

you guessed it right .I am a veggie although I do eat eggs but their status as a non-veg is debatable so I have included them in my diet ..I am trying to move on to non -veg diet ..all I have available in my univ. cafeteria is chicken and sometimes mutton ..

beef (not acceptable due to religious reason and is not available in general), fish is also not available in cafeteria as it seems not commercially viable for the cafeteria owners....

I try to take variety of seasonal fruits and boiled corn salad also ..



> It is not a bad start, how long have you been following this diet or is this the new one you want to try out?


I have been following this diet now for nearly 8-9 months



> Meal 1: BSN Cell Mass 30 minutes later - Whey Protein Shake (1 scoop), 3 bananas
> 
> If you are keen on your chaptis, I would eat one here with a whey shake or eggs.
> 
> You can also make oat/protein pancakes, or if you get unflavoured whey, you could probably modify the chapti recipe to incorporate a bit of protein.


you suggested chapati/oat in Meal 1 but during the meal 1 time (which is 7 am ) cooked chapati is not available and oat is not available in my place ..if you are saying that I include whole grain like wheat in this meal then can I include cereals made of wheat and barn ..also boiled egg is not possible so can I take raw one and simply add to my shake .. I use ON whey Gold Standard ..what is unflavored whey ...



> What are mixed sprouted gram grams? Sprouted lentils?
> 
> What do you mean by soy? Soy milk?


Sorry that was typo error ...I take sprouted grams and by grams I mean mix of chickpeas, green gram(which we call moong) and soybean..

as for exact amount well its around 200 gm green gram , 200 gm chickpea and 100 gm soyabean...

and again since I haven't been much technical till now so I do not have the exact information of the different counts...

I will try to figure in 1-2 day and then will get back for more feedback ...


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

do you like lentils?


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Hi Ragahav. I am a veggy too!

Essential fats are in things like flax oil, avocados, nuts, seeds etc.

Moong beans are ace - I eat lots of them, I have sprouted them before too - that's a great way to eat them.

mark


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Are you in uni in residence? So you have all of your meals in with your board?


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

delhibuilder said:


> do you like lentils?


I like everything that is healthy...I have been living outside of my home for past 8 years so I have long forgone preferences of my taste buds all I care for now is clean healthy food...

Ya I do like lentils but again not available in my hostel cafeteria..although whenever they cook spinach or any other leafy vegetable I take it ..but its very rare ....



MrGum said:


> Hi Ragahav. I am a veggy too!
> 
> Essential fats are in things like flax oil, avocados, nuts, seeds etc.


ok thats great because I am already taking almonds(7-8) every morning after I wake up ...



Tatyana said:


> Are you in uni in residence? So you have all of your meals in with your board?


Ya I live in univ campus i.e student hostel and unlike your place (as I have been told by my friends studying abroad) where you have arrangements like shared kitchen we don't have any such provision here ..its the univ. cafeteria where I eat.. yes there is menu chalk out for every semester but see our cafeteria consist of variety of small food courts and main canteen so one can eat anywhere everyday ..you pay everyday for your food i.e no fooding charge is taken in advance ...

So what I do is I walk around and wherever I find the most appropriate (read healthy ) food I take it from there ..


----------

